# The colored contact lenses



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

What has been your experience with them? Do they hurt? Mess with your vision?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

They do not hurt. If you have never worn contacts you will find it weird at first.

I have the zombie (white) and they seem to make things just the slightest bit foggy.

Also your eye color and manufacture will affect the look of the lens. Look for, or ask if the, lenses that hide your natural eye color.


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a pair of white contact lenses. No problem with vision.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I got some last year and didn't get to wear them (death in the family, no Halloween celbration) but the time I spent wearing them to 'practice', they were very comfortable, didn't hurt at all, and I didn't find that they distrubed my vision. I'm not a contact wearer, either.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Group buy earlier this year...*

I got in on a group buy earlier this year on the other forum. The prices were good, and Clint was great to deal with. Here ir the link to the thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20727


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

As long as you can put in eye drops, or lightly touch your eyeball with a clean wet finger, you shouldn't have any problem. I bought my son some contacts (no vision correction) only to find out that he can't even put in eyedrops without blinking! Needless to say, he has never been able to put in the contacts. He probably could if he would practice though. If you have an eye doctor, they can insert them for you also. I've worn contacts for over 25 years now, and have many pairs of colored contacts. I have a blast wearing them, especially around Halloween. Just make sure you buy them from a reputable place. I got all my colored ones from Coastal Contacts. I would recommend a contact fitting from an optometrist. The 'plano' (no vision correction) contacts normally come in a standard size and if they don't fit correctly, they will float around and be really uncomfortable. Good luck!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can order them with vision correction easily? And where did you get yours?

EDIT: I know KjBittick got some from Coastal Contacts. Just wondering about everyone else.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.exoticlenses.com/store/

But read this first...

http://www.dangerous-contact-lenses.com/


.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. Badger, that was an extremely helpful post. I didn't even think of that!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Dragonomine, do you need vision correction in the lenses, or simply cosmetic? If you need vision correction, you have to have a vaid prescription from an optometrist, no exceptions. If you don't need correction, my advice would be to buy a cheap pair (from a reputable place) and make sure they are comfortable. I have 2 different cat-eye pairs that I can't wear because they rotate and move whenever I blink. Some types come in one size, it'll be listed as curve and diameter, make sure your trial pair are the same size as the lenses that you want to buy.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I want the red vampire ones! They are like $100 at the eye place but I've heard you can find them cheaper!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

*"WE DO NOT CARRY TORIC LENSES FOR AGSTIGMATISM."*

Bummer!


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

If you would like a pair, send me a PM and i will give you a link that will show you the lenses that I can get for a wholesale price. Let me know if you need a prescription also.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been wearing them for a while now. Red ones blue ones white one and last year I got some sceleras that cover the whole eye. They have always been really comfortable even the seceleras were fine if you need any links let me know. I have tons!


----------

